# Internet Explorer 5 :-)(



## bengilli (18 Avril 2000)

Internet Explorer 5.0 est vraiment chouette annonçant l' interface Aqua de Mac OS X, mais ne serait t'il pas plus lent (notemment pour l'affichage de gif) que ses prédécesseurs?
En effet, je dispose du connexion en haut débit (câble) et j'ai l'impression que, bien que restant dans des performances plûtot bonnes, avec IE 5, je perds un peu en rapidité...
Quelques avis d'utilisateurs?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2000)

Effectivement je trouve que IE5 est plus lent que sont concurent  Nes 4.72...
G4 modem interne...; mais les avis sont partagés....

------------------


----------



## @bou @n@ss (28 Avril 2000)

Moi perso je lui préfère iCab même en Preview (il faut dire aussi que j'ai une vieille machine). Quant au JAVA avec IE5, c'est même pas la peine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2000)

Personnellement je trouve IE5 plus rapide que le 4.5 et que Netscape. Evidemment j'ai une préférence pour icab mais non compatible avec tous les sites (bientot j'espere).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2000)

Oups j'oubliais peut-etre Opera mettra tout le monde d'accord?

Concernant IE5 mon problème à moi, c'est que dès que j'appuie la touche command (pomme) le mac gèle et je dois forcer IE5 à quitter? J'ai essayé avec les extensions de base MacOs9.04, rien de mieux? J'ai essayé de réinstaller, toujours rien?


----------



## barbacane (11 Mai 2000)

hello

alors IE5 très jolie, plus rapide que mon ex, communicator 4,5 , c'est pas dur.
Quelques problèmes avec les applets java, seul gros problème, il crash capricieusement  sans conséquence pour le finder.(9.04)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mai 2000)

Moi aussi j'ai trouver IE5 plus lent, j'ai augmenter sa memoire et ohhh miracle c'était bien mieux, de là à dire que c'est + rapide que l'ancienne version !


----------



## bengilli (14 Mai 2000)

Apple MRJ 2.2 sur http://www.apple.com/java/ 
peu etre une solution?


----------



## JackSim (15 Mai 2000)

Surtout pas ! C'est même avec cette version qu'il y a le plus de dysfonctionnements...


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------

